

Who is the most famous philosopher of 20th century - stefk0
http://www.ucalgary.ca/~rzach/logblog/2009/03/whos-most-famous-philosopher-of-20th.html
Not so interesting about the list, but thought provoking about how you can measure fame, especially in the field of science.
======
olefoo
For one thing the concept of Fame as it relates to the importance or relevance
of philosophers is somewhat dubious.

However if Fame can be applied to philosophy. Andy Warhol is undoubtedly the
most famous philosopher of fame, and he is not on this list.

~~~
CalmQuiet
Je suis d'accord.

This is hardly something something I'd want to appear on _my_ alma mater's web
site (as it does here for ucalgary.ca). Perhaps there is a uHollywood.us?
Further undermining the list is the journal which provides its single
reference:

Schulman, E. 2009, "Measuring Fame Quantitatively. IV. Who's the Most Famous
of Them All?" Annals of Improbable Research Online, February 28.

